# Picking a registered name



## Scoots (Jan 9, 2010)

We have finally chosen a local standard poodle breeder and are just waiting for the mom to have her puppies. (Yay!!) I asked how they usually name their puppies for the CKC registration, and they said we can pick the reigstered name on our own and there is no theme (there was with our previous dogs). My kids have chosen the name Alice for the call name, and now I need to come up with a corresponding registered name.

How did you pick yours? Other than the obvious "Alice in Wonderland" (which is our first choice right now), any suggestions?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Our 2008 litter was all named after Beatles song...Arreaus Sgt Pepper, Paperback Writer, I'll Follow the Sun, Golden Slumber, and with their music catalogue, we could name eight more litters after their music. But with events as they happened, this last litter was all name after Michael Jackson songs...Smooth Criminal, Rock With You, Thriller, Man in the Mirror.... The call name and the registered name do not have to have anything to do with each other. My female Whippet is Albelarm Lorricbrook Jitterbug and her call name is Iris. We also have had call names match the registered name like Lorricbrook William Tell and we called him Archer.

Who did you decide to go with...


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

I don't know how to do it, but "Go Ask Alice" would be cute too.

You know, from the song...


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Go Ask Alice Cooper In Wonderland Doesn't Live Here Anymore


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

All good ideas so far... the only other famous Alice I can think of is Alice from Mel's Diner... KISS MY GRITS! :lol:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Marian said:


> Go Ask Alice Cooper In Wonderland Doesn't Live Here Anymore


That is funny!! Incorporates all the Alices for sure!!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks! I liked it.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

alice who the **** is alice........ sorry i could help myself 

songs with alice in 

Living Next Door to Alice by New World Blues for Alice, All the Girls Love Alice


what colour is alice? 


though the looking class with alice 

Queen of hearts.

grinning like a cheshire cat 

mad as a alice ( hatter)


----------



## Scoots (Jan 9, 2010)

Arreau - we went with Magesterial Kennels in Kingston.

Alice will either be blue or apricot. We'd prefer blue, but we're the fifth ones to choose, so it depends on how many blues she has. I think we'll go with an apricot instead of waiting until the next litter.

Great suggestions, everyone! Keep them coming.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Does Magesterial Kennels do any health testing? I couldn't see anything on the website, and that is a worry. {edit: I found it, but they don't go very in depth}

I know this will sound ridiculous, but I would STRONGLY recommend finding another breeder. There are some GREAT breeders in Ontario.


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Not to sound rude... but what made you decide to go to that breeder? Not very impressive... and way over priced for what they offer.


----------



## Scoots (Jan 9, 2010)

Of all the breeders I contacted and who's websites I scoped out, this was the one I felt the most comfortable with. I've spent A LOT of time talking to him on the phone and feel comfortable with my decision. Their prices are pretty average for what other breeders around here are charging. Not sure what is so unimpressive about them, though.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I chose Mia's from the movie Mama Mia and of course the Abba song.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I used a mixture of the dam and sires name. The sire had sweet in his name, and the dam had summer in hers. Riley is Kennelname Summer Sweet Boy (because he was born in the summer and is a sweet boy!).

Edit to add i used the dam and sires Registured names as mixes. Their call names were nothing like that.


----------



## Scoots (Jan 9, 2010)

Mom is called Gloria and dad is called Vincent. Wonder if I could tie that in with Alice somehow?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Though I am a bit surprised at your choice of breeders, in fairness to them, their price is definately in sync with this province. Actually they are lower priced than most.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

We've done all sorts of things for registered names. Their call name doesn't need to appear in the registered name.

Ziggy is [kennel name] Ziggy Stardust
Sam was [kennel name] Hurricane Sam
Laila was [kennel name] Northern Star


----------



## Scoots (Jan 9, 2010)

I wish people wouldn't be so cryptic and passive aggressive and tell me why they are "surprised" at my choice of breeder. I would really like to know the issue with this breeder, although no one can seem to agree on any one breeder, from my experience!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing when I read this thread.

Questioning a breeder choice without reason as to why isn't very helpful.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Did you ask for referrals when you first came on here...I think you did but can`t remember. And didn`t you want red...again I think you did but cannot remember. I know I gave you a referral because you didn`t want to wait until my litter was going to be born, then you were going with the one who started yet another heated thread because your husband decided on brown. Then that thankfully fell by the wayside. Now you are getting blue or apricot. I am just so confused now I cannot keep up. Did someone on here recommend your kennel of choice...why did they recommend them...

You will find that you will get some very strong opinions based on health testing, bloodlines, COI`s, price, web sites, number of dogs a breeder produces, and it would be a very rare event to have everyone on here agree on a breeder, but if you did ask for referrals and you got some, and you didn`t get any for these guys, what made you go with them...


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Scoots said:


> I wish people wouldn't be so cryptic and passive aggressive and tell me why they are "surprised" at my choice of breeder. I would really like to know the issue with this breeder, although no one can seem to agree on any one breeder, from my experience!


Yeah, I am sure you have knots in your stomach now......hopefully someone will elaborate more on the breeder or maybe PM them. Good luck - and if in the end ther are too many red flags, please don't go with the breeder! Most on here will not say that for nothing.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

If they make YOU happy, that is all that matters. Follow YOUR heart!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> If they make YOU happy, that is all that matters. Follow YOUR heart!


I agree, UNLESS your told something wretched - this is a decision for life of your dog


----------



## Scoots (Jan 9, 2010)

I did originally ask for referrals, and you did give me a name, however, they are too far away for our liking. I also got a couple of messages from people suggesting that I keep looking. Like I said, no one ever seems to agree on one breeder.

I also got a recommendation for a breeder that I felt a few concerns about, which was confirmed by posts from people here, you included. It just reinforced my desire to keep looking.

My husband has always wanted a black poodle, but I don't really have a preference. I like the look of all the colours for different reasons, which is why I've looked into breeders of all different colours.

I didn't go with any referrals from here because like I said, someone always had something negative to say. I don't know any of you in person and have no idea who to believe!

I understand people have strong opinions, but as someone who is new to this process, I wish people would be more direct. What is it about this particular breeder that has people urging me to keep looking or surprised at my choice. 

I honestly can't remember where I got this breeder's name - I think it was from the Dogs in Canada book - they were in their list of breeders. I sent an inquiry email and checked out their website and the breeder called me within 24 hours to talk. I got a great vibe from him and his website. As a layperson, I think that's all I can count on as everyone seems to have an agenda when making recommendations.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Scoots said:


> I did originally ask for referrals, and you did give me a name, however, they are too far away for our liking. I also got a couple of messages from people suggesting that I keep looking. Like I said, no one ever seems to agree on one breeder.
> 
> I also got a recommendation for a breeder that I felt a few concerns about, which was confirmed by posts from people here, you included. It just reinforced my desire to keep looking.
> 
> ...


I think most people on here only make recommendations toward either people they know and would buy a dog from themselves, or if they have knowledge of the health and temperaments of the people`s dogs. I referred you to the breeder I sugggested because she was not that far from you,and she raises her puppies in her home with love and nuturing the way I do.

Bijou came as a total shock mostly because I know how far Brantford is from Ottawa.

I know nothing at all about Magesterial except what I see on the web site. I do not think their dogs are particularly attractive and they seem to have an awful lot going on with three breeds, multi colours of Poodles and more than one litter on the ground right now. Did I see a Cairn litter, Giant Schnauzer litter, with a Poodle litter on the way...And what healtth testing do they do...

In the end all that matters is if they make you feel comfortable, because you SHOULD have a relationship with these people for the life of the dog. If, God forbid, you ever have any health issues, you need to know that they will follow up as they promise in the beginning and stand by their puppy no matter what. So, if you are happy with where they are located, happy with the look and health of the parents, happy with the colours they offer, and happy with the communications you have had so far, then go for it. Just make sure you see all of the health testing results, and that you have a contract which tells you exactly what they will do for you in the event you get a puppy with a health issue, which are things you should do with any breeder.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I stated in my first post that their information on what health tests they do is extremely brief and does not state WHAT tests they do.
I was also not impressed by the looks of their dogs. They are not good looking dogs in my opinion. 
They also breed 3 different breeds, have three litters on the ground and more on the way. I have issues with this, but perhaps you do not. 
I guess for me, if I'm going to spend that much on a dog of not very good quality, when I can get a dog of GREAT quality for nearly the same amount, I would go for the best quality. 

Breeders in Dogs in Canada pay to be in there. There are some good ones and some bad ones.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

well congrats on deciding a puppy. So long as you are comfortable with the breeder is really all that matters. Different things send of red flags to different people based on their differing experiences. 
So long as you've talked to them and if possible seen/met their dogs and asked the questions on health testing (and hopefully verified it, cause health testing is important) you should be Ok right. 

Back to the names, 

Are you the kind of person who wants the call name somewhere in the registered name?
I assume that you want the registered name to have something to do with the call name  Thats me, I'm a wants it to have something to do with the call name type of person myself. 
The only Alice name I could think of is the Alice in Wonderland type theme. I don't think I would be inclined to name a dog Alice in Wonderland but I might use a favorite quote, theme, or song title/lyric from the book or movie. Like how we want another poodle to register as More than Meets the Eye and call him Optimus. I find that really funny myself and can imagine a toy poo named Optimus Prime running around my house with the two standards. Hubby is big Transformers fan and the registered name comes from the original theme song. 
Anyway the point is you may go that route and use something from the movie instead of the title of the movie itself. That is of course if you want to go with that particular idea for naming. I don't know any other alices except the one from the Brady Bunch LoL. I don't have any suggestions for specific registered names. Not in a creative mood right now. just taking a break from cleaning.

(Speaking of Alice in Wonderland, is anyone else excited to see Johnny Dep as the mad hatter ??)


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> (Speaking of Alice in Wonderland, is anyone else excited to see Johnny Dep as the mad hatter ??)


He plays such wonderfully weird characters, doesn't he?? I'm sure Katy and I will be going to the movie (she has a crush on him!) :lol:


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Back to the registered name question....

I pick registered names based on a theme or based off of the dam and sire if I am trying to reference a well known dog in my line. For example, my last litter was sired by a dog whose call name is Starbuck and he himself is the son of a very well known stud dog CH Paradigm By Starlight. I went with a registered name that had the word "Star" in it. Delilah is Beauvoir's Swing on a Star. All of her littermates have the word Star in their registered names. 

What are the registered name of the dam and sire? That can help guide you in your choice. Whatever name you choose, you should start with the breeder's kennel name. Remember too that you will have character limits. I don't know what it is for CKC but I think with AKC you get 30 (?) characters before you have to pay an extra fee. Keep in mind that if you ever show your dog in Rally, Obedience or Agility, that your dog's registered name will show up in a premium. For that reason, I always counsel people to not pick a silly name like Princess Poopypants.

Suggestions:

Magisterial's Through the Looking Glass


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> He plays such wonderfully weird characters, doesn't he?? I'm sure Katy and I will be going to the movie (she has a crush on him!) :lol:


Who doesn't have a crush on him?


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> Anyway the point is you may go that route and use something from the movie instead of the title of the movie itself. That is of course if you want to go with that particular idea for naming. I don't know any other alices except the one from the Brady Bunch LoL. I don't have any suggestions for specific registered names. Not in a creative mood right now. just taking a break from cleaning.


Good point, there's some fun character names in Alice in Wonderland

Cheshire Cat
Queen of Hearts
Mad Hatter
Tweedle Dum
Tweedle Dee

Or you could do something like {kennel} through the looking glass. Or something like that if it's too long. {kennel} alice's looking glass. Alice's tea party.

Ooh and another famous alice is the rock singer Alice Cooper. How about an album title [kennel] billion dollar baby.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

cbrand said:


> Suggestions:
> 
> Magisterial's Through the Looking Glass


Oooh I like that one  I'm such a hypocrite though I love naming dogs and want to name everything that comes into or leaves our home. I register the puppies before they leave. All you need to do is sign on the dotted line and I even mail it in and pay the fee for you. 
LoL One of the last litters we had the family wanted to name the puppy "TIBBIE" well now, thats super creative... :rolffleyes: They wanted to registered him as something weird too, like fluffy tibbie or little tibbie... I forget what it was now. ehhh NO, sorry, he's highland hero which I'm not fond of but it was more my mother's litter than mine so she named him.

Here's a sad thought, I think we put more time into naming Saleen than we did picking out a name for Nicholas.. hwell:


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

cbrand said:


> For that reason, I always counsel people to not pick a silly name like Princess Poopypants.
> 
> Suggestions:
> 
> Magisterial's Through the Looking Glass


Haha, I took too long typing and came up with the same suggestion!

And agreed. If you think you might do any sort of performance sports, don't give your dog a name you might eventually be embarassed by! We flippantly named our first dog then my mom was embarassed every time they did agility etc. I can't reveal it because it has our last name with it. I didn't think it was so bad, but she always regretted it.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Flyer's litter was born the same weekend as our local agility trial..his breeder was actually working at our trial as the litter was being born..plus I was going to help her train one for agility so they all got agility names and I helped name the litter not even thinking I would end up with one..so he is High Flyer.. and his sisters our Sprouting wings (Sprout), Raisin the Bar (Raisin) and Ami for Amelia Earhart..


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Cdnjennga said:


> Good point, there's some fun character names in Alice in Wonderland
> 
> Cheshire Cat
> Queen of Hearts
> ...


Oh my gosh... I'm stealing Queen of Hearts for the next time I have pups. Thats a GREAT name and you could still call her Alice. *eye balls Wonder* muuusst resist. We don't want a repeat of that I'm afraid. Buuuttt maybe when I finish Wonder's sister Jinx. *sigh* ok logging off now I promise I have GOT to finish cleaning. Names are just one of my favorite subjects lol I can't get out of this thread LoL. Going to be reeeallly sorry if I don't get those crib sheets and the rest of the baby laundry washed though.. Yikes I have less 16 hours left, how pathetic that I'm counting down and know that to the hour.


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm sorry to bring up a sore subject, and I'm running the risk of kicking a dead horse, but I don't want to see anyone else make the same mistake I did.
I checked the website for Magisterial Kennels, and I'm very concerned.

I'd like to share my story (sorry this is probably going to be very long!). 

I spent six months shopping for my Standard. I was new to poodles, and had never purchased a dog from a breeder before (my family always had rescues). I had decided on a breeder, but I couldn't afford her prices! I had resigned myself to a long wait while desperately saving every penny I could find, when a friend mentioned a breeder she knew. This breeder had one three month old puppy, and an eight week old litter on the ground. Her prices were quite cheap, and she even offered me a discount on the older pup. 
She did not show her dogs, but they lived in the house as part of the family and were clearly very well cared for. (she even had videos) 
Registration wasn't important to me, since I had no intentions of showing, and I was unaware that a 14 month health guarantee isn't worth beans. This woman was very honest with me, informing me that my puppy didn't have a proper coat, and we spent several hours on the phone before the purchase was made. At the time, I thought she was a good breeder.

Only recently am I becoming aware of the reasons to be SO picky about a breeder. That 3-month-old puppy (my beloved Flash) is now 20 months old. His conformation is terrible. He looks beautiful to anyone who doesn't know poodles well, but he's so poorly put together that he is literally incapable of swimming. He runs with an awkward forward pull rather than driving from the rear as he's supposed to. I don't care about the cosmetics, but I worry what that might mean for him as he ages.

Flash is allergic to almost everything found in traditional dog foods. He has runny eyes and tear staining (which I've managed to get mostly under control, thank goodness). He also has a soft cottony coat. It sounds nice, but it matts if you look at it wrong, won't fluff properly, and holds dirt and water (rather than the weatherproof curls a Poodle should have).

That's the genetic end of his issues, and he's not even two years old yet. I shudder to think what may be lurking in the wings of each passing year. 
On a behavioral standpoint, Flash was not well socialized. He missed the critical 8-12 week window, and has had extensive behavior problems, including aggression, from it. I've shelled out a lot of money for training and literally hundreds of hours in helping him overcome these problems. It's still a work in progress, and may always be. 
Flash's behavior problems are not a genetic issue, but I still think it's crucial that a breeder understand the mind as well as the body of their breed. IMO, a good breeder would have done that socializing.

Please consider how important the little things are. Flash's breeder is a wonderful person, she treats her dogs wonderfully, and she even did some health testing. She simply wasn't fully qualified to breed Poodles. I have learned my lesson the hard way (I like to think of Flash as my "rescue" because he started life with so many disadvantages) and I don't want anyone else to go through the same thing. It's worth it to expend the considerable extra effort it takes to locate a great breeder for your lifetime companion.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I would like to share this story as well...

I had a woman contact me two years ago for a puppy and she was very eager to get a puppy from me. We spoke often, and then she fell of the face of the earth. I came across her name one day several months later and called her to see if she had changed her mind. She was very embarrassed to tell me that her fiance convinced her to go and look at a litter that was advertised in the paper for $500. They went to see them, and the pups were bred at a Mennonite farm. They were stuck in a tiny building with no light, and when they opened the door and the sun blasted in, the pups and their Mommy were blinking and confused. They were all extremely timid, the building stunk, the pups reeked when picked up and some had poop stuck to their coat. They bought a puppy basically because they felt a need to rescue these pup.

They got their puppy home,and got her cleaned up. They realized that it would take a lot of time to get this baby to the point where she was not dreadfully fearful. Then within about three days the pup began to show signs of sickness. By the time they had the puppy home for two weeks, they had amassed a vet bill of $1,300. The pup was LOADED with worms and assorted other parasites, and had a battery of blood tests and xrays, and after having the puppy two weeks, they had spent about $500 more between the purchase price of their pup and their vet bills than they would have if they had bought their puppy from a breeder who was doing everything right, AND had a de-worming program in place. Needless to say, they knew they had made a huge mistake.But it was too late. They were financially and emotionally invested in this puppy now, and just hoped things would get better in time.


----------

